# Hoof Crack?



## 3stooges (Jun 20, 2011)

What should I do to help correct Moe's hoof? The inter wall is cracked and pulling away from the pad. He gets a pebble stuck in it sometimes. It has been like this for several weeks. I keep trimming it, plus using a sure form after but, the crack doesn't seem to be getting any better. Today I trimmed again and put some "Tuff Stuff" all around the hoof wall. 

Does anyone have a suggestion? Is there something else I should do?


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I have a doe that cracked her hoof. It was only about a half inch though. I trimmed it and haven't noticed a problem since.
I am not sure how bad it is on your doe. Maybe a pic would be helpful for more experienced people to look it over?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Can you get a pic? You might want to try some hooflex or something to keep the hoof soft and help healing. Maybe even let that hoof grow out quite a bit before trimming so it doesn't keep cracking? Kinda hard to tell without a picture.


----------



## 3stooges (Jun 20, 2011)

KW, Is "hooflex" different stuff than "hoof heal". I have been using the the "hoof heal" for a couple of months. Then, I read on someones site about "Tuff Stuff". So, I got that cause it sounds like a different product. If the "hooflex" is different I'll pick up some of that as well. Just don't won't to get something that is the same as the stuff I are ready have just a different brand. We all ready have picked up so much in the way of general care - it is getting quite expensive.

Can't get a picture right now. My husband is out of town. He is the one that take the pics and puts them on the computer. I do good to just re-size pic to put it on TGS. I'll try to get one when he comes home if it doesn't get better.

Thanks for you help.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Hooflex is made for horses to soften their hooves and prevent cracking and chipping. It's safe for goats too. Just put it on the outside and rub it in the crack really well, probably once daily. But don't put it on the inside of the hoof. The hooflex comes in two different forms...a liquid to paint on and then a grease like...bag balm. Get the stuff in the plastic tub...the grease stuff...it will stay on longer. 

It sounds like her hooves are dry, helping prevent the healing. If that's not the case then the hooflex probably wouldn't do much. But if you can get a pic later that'd be great! :thumb:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep find something for horses, to help. 

I would also use a 1-10 bleach to water, to help kill any bacteria that might be in there, then use the hoof heal or what you can find.


----------



## 3stooges (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, I use the bleach wash Fias Co Farm recipe. Dry off hoof, then spray with Blue-Kote . And after that dries put on the Hoof Heal. Yesterday I used "Tuff Stuff", which is for horses as well.

His hooves are black anyway, but I think there maybe a bit of hoof rot. Tried to trim away as much as I could. Hard to get it flat though without cutting to deep. There has been a lot of rain lately. Is hoof rot and thrush the same thing?


----------



## 4theluvofgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

I like using a small dremel tool with emery attatchment to grind down the pockets so no mud or debris can get in for foot rot to grow. I trim the foot first with the orange handled goat trimmers and then if there are any pockets or lips I can't get with the trimmers I file with the dremel . Note: The battery operated ones for dogs don't have enough power.


----------

